# Cloudy water after water change



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have noticed the last couple times I have done a water change on my 40 gal tank the water is always cloudy afterwards. I had a canister filter on the tank with a UV light, and if I turned the light on for a few hours the water would clear up. I no longer have that canister filter on there (got moved to my new tank), instead I have two sponge filters. I did a water change (about 40%) on Sunday, and my water is still cloudy. I use API Stress Coat+ when I do my water changes. I checked all my water parameters today and they are all good: 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, and 10 Nitrates.

Any thoughts on what might be causing this and how to clear it up?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

substrate? 
maybe not enough water movement to get into the filters? since you took out the canister? idk 
What else changed? Just the canister? Then deduction my friend holmes..


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> substrate?
> maybe not enough water movement to get into the filters? since you took out the canister? idk
> What else changed? Just the canister? Then deduction my friend holmes..


Bare bottom, no substrate since it is a growout tank. The water was cloudy after water changes even with the canister, but I was able to clear it up by using the UV light in the canister. The two sponge filters each have a 264 gph powerhead on them, so there is good flow and surface agitation. I put some new rock in during this last water change, but like I said, this was happening before I added the rock. The only thing that has changed lately in the tank (aside from the new rock) was the addition of the two sponge filters, but I rinsed them before installing them and I have done several water changes since then. I am kind of stumped.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

It sounds like you are having a bacterial bloom. Where the sponge filters that replaced the canister filter cycled? Here's an article on bacterial bloom and causes. Hope it helps.

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/246850-bacterial-blooms-explained/


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

The sponge filters were running in the tank with the canister for a month, and after I took the canister off I checked all my water parameters with just the sponge filters and they were good.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, no idea then unless the sponges for some reason are not able to carry the bioload but I would think you would see something happening in your water parameters then. I would just keep checking your water values and watching the fish.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I dug up this old post because I was going to post the exact same thing. What caught my eye was the API Stress Coat. I use the same thing and have a feeling this might be reacting with my water.
Immediately after water changes my tank is clear. Then slowly the water begins to cloud. I did the water change at 10 a.m. yesterday and by 10 p.m. the water was pretty cloudy. This morning it was clearer, but not totally. This afternoon, if the same pattern holds, it will be all clear. I'm not liking this pattern as for 1.5 days out of 7 my tank is cloudy. Any thoughts?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have read of many instances of api stress coat causing cloudy water. Also stress coat causing a film on the glass. I personally have never used it.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Smitty - thanks for the confirmation, it makes a lot of sense in my situation. Now to return the unopened 1/2 gallon I just bought on-line...
What de-chlorinator do you recommend? I used to use one that only needed a drop per 10 gal rather than a capful. That was easy but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm on well water so I don't have to have to use a dechlorinater. I will recommend seachem's prime however and have read good things about it.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

Seachem Prime. I've been using it for years and my tank is always clear.


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

I use Start Right by Jungle...have never had a problem with 30% water changes weekly, also has Aloe vera...description below:

"Our trusted original Start Right® water conditioner contains Aloe vera, a soothing and natural skin protectant promoting the healing of wounds and infections. Start Right with Aloe vera is a multi-beneficial water conditioner that removes chlorine and chloramine, neutralizes heavy metals, aids in cell regeneration and in the additional production of the fish's natural slime coat, adds beneficial electrolytes, and guards against secondary infections. In addition, Start Right with Aloe vera leaves aquariums clean and clear with no deposits or residue around plants or filters. For Freshwater and Saltwater.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the answers. I've always heard good reports from Prime and think I've probably used it in the past. I don't feel the additives in stress coat are needed for healing and slime coat, etc.


----------

